# Alum Today 4-30-21



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Hit Alum today with deerfarmer from 7:00 - 12:00. We fished south and middle pools. Water temps in the south pool was 57 and 60 in the middle pool. Had a phenomenal day of catching a smorgasbord of fish! The first couple of spots we fished were mostly smallmouth and large rockbass! Deerfarmer was extremely excited about that!

Then we found the crappies on our other locations. They were loaded at every spot and very active! Most were males with their tuxedos on. But we caught quite a few really nice females!

We didn’t keep count on how many we caught today because truthfully we didn’t think it was going to be such a great day!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice job guys! You do any jig dipping?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Good job Mark, how where able to paint a smile on Steve Catching them green trash fish🤣


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

1basshunter said:


> Good job Mark, how where able to paint a smile on Steve Catching them green trash fish🤣


Thanks Rob! Thats not a smile! That’s a sneer!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Nice job guys! You do any jig dipping?


Thanks! No dipping. Everything was off-shore.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Hay now that I’m taking my time to get a look at him just where is his hat!!!!! Did he lose it again or maybe he washed it and it fell apart 🤣 🤣


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

1basshunter said:


> Hay now that I’m taking my time to get a look at him just where is his hat!!!!! Did he lose it again or maybe he washed it and it fell apart 🤣 🤣


His head outgrew it!


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

Good job guys. Looks like a smorgasbord catch. I’m surprised Steve allowed any Bass pictures be taken 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Rock bass are tasty.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Good job guys.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Wednesday (today) after the rain..... water quality anybody know? Thinking for tomorrow


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Been a few days since I was there and have had rain since, so I can't say. I plan to be there in the north pool tomorrow (Thursday) afternoon/early evening. If you see me (red canoe) feel free to swing by and throw rocks, or just say 'Hi'.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

codger said:


> Been a few days since I was there and have had rain since, so I can't say. I plan to be there in the north pool tomorrow (Thursday) afternoon/early evening. If you see me (red canoe) feel free to swing by and throw rocks, or just say 'Hi'.


Good luck


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

ironman172 said:


> Wednesday (today) after the rain..... water quality anybody know? Thinking for tomorrow


Middle pool was in good shape last night.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hopefully later, got lawnmower issues .... thanks for the water condition post


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Water looks great. I checked 36/37, now I’m at Howard Road eating my lunch.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Muddy said:


> Water looks great. I checked 36/37, now I’m at Howard Road eating my lunch.


Is it still low?


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

fastwater said:


> Is it still low?


Been a couple weeks getting out before last night and thought it would be a little higher. I thought it was still low. And I thought the Cheshire ramp was not great.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks Bleeding Minnow!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Went by Alum today around lunchtime. Went by Cheshire ramp and water looked clear and only down about a foot or two. Lot of trailers in the parking lot. Then went to south pool and same situation. Water looked clear and lot of trailers.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

As others said-Water is still down a bit.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hope I didn't miss a outstanding crappie bite, that dang lawn mower whooped me , shoulders and lower back need a rest (not in the boat either)
Looked like it got a little damp tonight , another good reason


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Caught quite a few fish tonight on the way home (mostly crappie with a few gills mixed in) in one of my shallow water spots. So, water has come up enough for them to move in I guess. Thank god!!! Us bank guys are grateful!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

With the water up would it be worth bringing my kayak up tomorrow and hit the coves?


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Definitely! The fish I was catching were tight to cover. Jig with gulp minnow 2-3' under a float.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Fished a couple of the coves in the north pool today with bass minnows 6-8 ft under slip bobber. Kept 4 fat crappie in the 10-12 1/2" range and a couple nice channels. Got them all well outside of the sticks (6-10 ft). Every time I got too close to cover or fish shallow, I would only get dinks or gills. The fishing was a lot slower away from the cover, but the dinks didn't bother me there. Water lever still a little over a foot low and clarity wasn't bad. I could still see my bobber 2 ft below the surface. A lot less wind today which was nice. All in all a pretty good day, I even got to tow a DIW boat to the dock with my canoe. Pretty proud of my little 27 lb thrust trolling motor. Also got to fly my OGF flag for the first time. Thanks again Lundy.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Just wanted to say that I don't want Workingman or anyone else to think I was contradicting what he posted. Most of the boats I saw out there were fishing tight to cover, and I presume they were catching decent fish or they wouldn't have been there. It just wasn't working for me. I don't know what I was doing wrong, maybe not holding my mouth right, as my late father used to say. He and I used to fish tight to cover all the time and did well. I might have just given up on the cover to quickly after having caught a couple dinks. I just remember my father telling me that if you're catching little fish in the cover, move out to deeper water to find the bigger ones.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Haha, my dad used the "you're not holding your mouth right" saying as well. I should have stated, I was shore bound on my way home from work, so my options were limited! I'm sure there are crappie all over the place right now! Get them where you can!!!


----------



## John Garwood (Jul 5, 2016)

Going to be a whole lot of water in her now!


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

John Garwood said:


> Going to be a whole lot of water in her now!


No kidding. About 10-11 in. above summer pool as of 9PM. About time.


----------

